# ST:TMP Drydock in scale with the PL 1/350 kit



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

OK
Here we go, I am back at it.
I am working on the top of the dock right now.
But here is a few pictures of what I have already done.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WoW! Too cool!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I like it. You have anymore pictures? I like to see more. Thats going to look very nice when done.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Holy mother of Dog!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Must Have!


----------



## badwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Most impressive! Can't wait to see the finished product! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

You making this as a kit for sale? (one can only hope) :thumbsup:

If not, maybe some instructions on parts you used that show how to construct it?


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

That's Bad A$$!


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

Yeh, yeh, yeh, please a kit, please a kit! :tongue:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

OH MY....!!! That's just gonna be too sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't wait to see it finished with a Enterprise model inside of it.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks All 
Yes it will be a kit, I am geting it done as I can get to it.
There is a lot to this model, but thats what makes it so cool.
I will have more pictures up soon.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any rough idea on what the cost will be?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Two Million Quatloos!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Four million quatloos that the kit will be unbuildable! What says Provider Three?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Forget the Quatloos. I've got gold pressed latnum, and some holo suite credits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Whatever it's going to cost, my word it will be something else with a refit inside it and all lit up proper.

There goes the planning area of my brain again dammit!!

Spectacular idea and excellent work Mr May.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

OK 
Here is the underheath top part and the small box to it.
I will need to cast 28 of them up to make the underheath up.
There is no detail on the top of the Dry Dock model ??
So I need some feed back on what to do.
Shoud I detail it (make it up) or keep it like the model ?


----------



## badwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't think it would hurt to "greeblie" it up a bit, given the beautiful detail work you've done so far.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree. Some detailing would be great.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ I third the motion.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any more progress?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes Sir  , I've been waiting to see who'd come up with a decent space dock!! Well done John. I'd be a bit interested in purchasing one of those off you. Instead of the material things in life, ie. Quatloos, Pressed Latnum, perhaps some of life's simple pleasures; a shuttlecraft with Mudd's women and a few cases of Romulan Ale? What say ye?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Mudd's Love Crystals!!!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Update, coming sooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn !!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ If not, riots will be forth coming!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow John, that's great! In fact, I hope you don't mind some friendly competition with this project! I too am going to build the drydock, but am working on the refit model first. The problem that I am in the process of solving is mounting the Refit model to the Drydock itself so it appears to be floating in space. It will appear that the gangway will just be interfacing with the ship, but that will be the point where the model is actually mounted to the drydock. What I need now is any reference material that will give dimensions of the drydock so I can creat this mounting bar. www.NemVia.com shows my progress to date with with the PL Enterpise. Currently I'm working on the lighting and wiring, but it's getting there. Would you care to share Drydock building techniques? Let me know.... Great Job so far though....!

-NemVia-


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

John, looking forward to the update. 

WOW! NemVia, that is some incredible work you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How nice that would be! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a shot of the refit, in dry dock. John, I hope this helps you, and everyone else.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool shot, Lloyd! I didn't realize how fragile that thing looks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

So just incase i missed it, that would make the drydock very roughly somewhere around 3 & 1/2 feet long, 20 inches wide and about 18 or so inches deep?

I AM going to need a bigger house...now...where's me lottery tickets? 

Excellent stuff so far !
Go easy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jeffrey has allowed me to reopen this thread, thanks!

This subject is of intense interest to us modelers. We have the refit, and TOS 1/350 coming along, so I know we would like to keep getting updates.

*PLEASE STAY ON SUBJECT!* As long as everyone behaves, this thread will remain open. Thanks for your cooperation. :thumbsup: 

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

More updates please! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

One idea might be to make this thing easy to dismantle, if the need arises.

Just a thought...


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Captain April said:


> One idea might be to make this thing easy to dismantle, if the need arises.
> 
> Just a thought...


Each side from the top, perhaps?


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

any updates on the project


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I have one for you to think about.It could not be done in reality.But how big,would an accurate Star Trek III Spacedock model,have to be to be in scale with the Polar Lights 1/350 Scale Refit,Guy Schlicter


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I have one for you to think about.It could not be done in reality.But how big,would an accurate Star Trek III Spacedock model,have to be to be in scale with the Polar Lights 1/350 Scale Refit,Guy Schlicter


That would be .....
Earth dock:
Diameter: 33.745 feet
Height: 48.74 feet
and don't forget
1 miffed home owners association!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

From what I remember reading back in the late 70's the drydock from TMP was orginaly 12' long x 6' wide x 4' high. At a scale of 350 that comes out to 
L. 49.371428"
W. 24.685714"
H. 16.457142"


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

What if the dry dock was constructed/attached inside a clear plastic case, shaped like the drydock. The top of the station would be constructed or attached inside and outside on the top of the case. The left or right side would hinged at the top. The frigile parts would be inside free from dust. The Enterprise herself would be mounted or setting on a cradle of clear acrylic "blocks"

I had thought of doing that myself but I wanted to hang the Enterprise from wires so it would look like it was floating

If I can find the picture on my other computer, I will show everyone what I mean.

What size plastic tubes are you using for the frame work for the "spider web" of sensors on the sides?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

enterprise_fan said:


> What if the dry dock was constructed/attached inside a clear plastic case, shaped like the dry dock. The top of the station would be constructed or attached inside and outside on the top of the case. The left or right side would hinged at the top. The fragile parts would be inside free from dust. The Enterprise herself would be mounted or setting on a cradle of clear acrylic "blocks"


Excellent idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I still say it should be available in a cheaper, one side(starboard) and top version, with the port side removed.

Then your view of your 1:350th TOS E or Refit would be unobstructed.

Also, it could be used to display a Refit Enterprise pulling out of the Drydock and the TOS Enterprise pulling into the station right behind it.

That way you would see both ships, and the Diorama would represent the TOS E first pulling into the station and the Refit pulling out 18 months later, all seen in one big diorama.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay, here's hoping John May gets this finished before somebody else decides to do it.

Heck, come to think about it, it's been so very long now I wouldn't exactly break down and cry if REL or somebody actually cranked out one that we could actually buy.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> From what I remember reading back in the late 70's the drydock from TMP was orginaly 12' long x 6' wide x 4' high. At a scale of 350 that comes out to
> L. 49.371428"
> W. 24.685714"
> H. 16.457142"


Yes, but the model would be out of scale for the 1/350 Enterprise.

What you would get was a 1/350scale model of the shooting minature. which is not built in the same scale as the 8 ft Enterprise model.

If you use the studio model as the base for your measurments then the 1/350 scale Enterprise model would be a little over .25 inches(0.2742857143 inches to be exact).

You would need to get the "real world" measurments for the station to match the "real world " Enterprise at 1/350


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I assume you are talking about the mushroom shaped spacdock shown in ST III. The one I'm talking about is the orbiting drydock shown in TMP.
2 completly different docks.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So any progress John?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The refit alone is BIG, but inside the space dock, the combined will be HUGE! It will have to be put on wheels, just to move out of the way.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry for the long delay, other models are in the way. 
I am working on 5 models at a time, so I have no time.(no pun intended)
I hope to have soming for you all this week end, but don't Quote me!

Thanks


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

A friend of mine and myself had built a quarter section of the interior of the spacedock that was scaled to the AMT/ertl Enterprise and it measured about 8' long by about 4' deep and 4' high. The model was so large we had to put it on top of his pool table just to work on it, so the 1/350 PL ENT. space dock would be a lot larger. Pics in my photo Archives at the site www.NemVia.com. Just to give you an idea of what you could be in for....
-NemVia-


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fantastic work, NemVia!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Not an update, but something you all might like. 
This is what I have been working on at this time.
A long time ago when Dinasours ruled the earth,
there was BIG turtles.










Also this is what I did back in 1990, a AMT Enterprise Dry Dock.Also this is what I did back in 1990, a AMT Enterprise Dry Dock.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

updates?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

NemVia said:


> A friend of mine and myself had built a quarter section of the interior of the spacedock that was scaled to the AMT/ertl Enterprise and it measured about 8' long by about 4' deep and 4' high. The model was so large we had to put it on top of his pool table just to work on it, so the 1/350 PL ENT. space dock would be a lot larger. Pics in my photo Archives at the site www.NemVia.com. Just to give you an idea of what you could be in for....
> -NemVia-


What page of the archives did the spacedock show up on?
Some of those pages didn't load up.

Your Drydock project is very impressive, but I hope you don't get burned out doing all of those light boxes individually.

Have you considered doing one really nicely, then casting the rest.
That seems like it would be a huge time saver.

I'm looking forward to seeing this finished,
BTW: Where'd you get the blueprints for it?


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

:tongue: First of all... My apologies.... I gave you the wrong page on our site... It should be the Refit Enterprise on page 2 & 3 there are some contruction photos and then a few poorly done final shots,but you can still get an idea of how large the model was.

2ndly thanks for checking out the progress on the drydock. Although it is time consuming I've narrowed getting the panels done within an hour and fifteen minutes each by pre-cutting all of the pieces. You know... the first one is always the most difficult. I've had several modelers suggest doing resin casting, but I've never tried that yet so being in untested waters at this point I'd rather not get into that right now. Besides, I'm in no real hurry to get this done and this way I feel I am truly "scratch-building" this model. Maybe in the future I'll try it a few times.

3rdly Blueprints.... Blueprints? I have never come across any one who has them so I put a table and drawing materials in front of my bigscreen tv and popped in ST:TMP dvd and drew my own blueprints from the close-ups of all the shots that are in the movie... and I'll tell you that other than the light panels there are not too many good close-ups of the model. I am, therefore, improvising parts of my drydock based on suggestions and 3d models and pics from other ST series versions of the drydock. No easy task, but worth the effort. Keep checking... there'll be more updates in the near future.

-NemVia-


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know that STARLOG magazine had photos of parts and close up of the dock. I can't remember the issues, and mine are in the attic, which I can't climb a ladder to get to. If anyone has back issues, they should be able to find them.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

any updates john


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Cougar184 said:


> any updates john


"?"


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Will, ok 
I have been working on buleprints for the Dry Dock.
There are so much to making this as a kit, that it would be
a lot to make.
Not to mention what it would cost to make, like $800.00 a kit.
So this is why I am doing prints, this will be for the 1:350 scale.
I will update this in a week or so.

Thanks


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I think that I need to sell parts to the Drydock instead of a whole kit.
Do to the economy and the time it would take to make this in a kit.
it would be a lot of $$$$ for the average person.
What I have to sell right now is the lights, frame,top detail section,front and back part,hexagon light.
Also the Blue prints to go with it.
Here are some of the masters I did.




























Let me know who want to get the parts.
You can get a few at a time if you need to.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you going to keep this around long term, John? 
And if the total 'could be' $800, what are the parts going to go for? Ballparked, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would be interested too, but I would like to know if they would be around long-term as I would hate to buy some and then not be able to get the rest at a later date. Also, what would the costs be?


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow. A kit would be cool. If you were to get 1000 pre-orders, would it have an impact on the final cost of the kit?

I think this is something that there would be a high demand for if you can get the unit cost down. Naturally, once the cost goes down you increase your volume . . . and that becomes a logistical problem.

Anyway, you've got some very cool pieces there!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Model Man said:


> Are you going to keep this around long term, John?
> And if the total 'could be' $800, what are the parts going to go for? Ballparked, of course.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, the lights for 42 of them is $126.00 that is $3.00 a piece.
I hope that help?
I do not have a price for the others yet.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I would be interested too, but I would like to know if they would be around long-term as I would hate to buy some and then not be able to get the rest at a later date. Also, what would the costs be?


Yes I am going to be here for a long time.
This will help get the other parts done.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

CaliOkie said:


> Wow. A kit would be cool. If you were to get 1000 pre-orders, would it have an impact on the final cost of the kit?
> 
> I think this is something that there would be a high demand for if you can get the unit cost down. Naturally, once the cost goes down you increase your volume . . . and that becomes a logistical problem.
> 
> Anyway, you've got some very cool pieces there!


I hope so, thanks. :wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Will you have a web site with the "kits" of parts separated for purchase? How will you be selling them?


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Will you have a web site with the "kits" of parts separated for purchase? How will you be selling them?


I will have my wab site up soon.
Also I can send you a paypal invoice to.
All you need to do is let me know what parts you wont?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

If you're selling them in kits of similar parts for sale ... say at $50 a pop ... that would be good. This way a modeler can build the whole kit in sections as they save more money to buy more of the smaller part kits, those smaller kits can be built separately to eventually form the whole unit. Does this make sense, as I am not sure I am being clear? My concern would be just randomly buying parts to eventually build the whole thing, as I may not know all the parts required to make the whole kit and could mess it up. I would prefer to buy parts in steps I know to follow that ill eventually lead to the whole kit.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> If you're selling them in kits of similar parts for sale ... say at $50 a pop ... that would be good. This way a modeler can build the whole kit in sections as they save more money to buy more of the smaller part kits, those smaller kits can be built separately to eventually form the whole unit. Does this make sense, as I am not sure I am being clear? My concern would be just randomly buying parts to eventually build the whole thing, as I may not know all the parts required to make the whole kit and could mess it up. I would prefer to buy parts in steps I know to follow that ill eventually lead to the whole kit.


Yes, I did say I would sell them in parts to save money.
Also you do get the blueprints so you know how build it.
Hope that halp?


----------



## digefxgrp (Apr 29, 2005)

John,

I'm interested in doing a CG (3D) model of TMP drydock.

Would you sell just the blueprints and if so, how much? 

Craig Paup


----------

